# Dash bezel and A/C vent restoration



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm in the process of restoring my 69 dash area including the pad, wiring, ventilation etc etc... 

My dash bezels (vents, radio and A/C control) seem to be in good shape although I don't believe they are original. They seem to be in too good of shape for the age - condition of the plastic. They have also been painted once before (silver) - and not very well.

Before I spend the time, money and effort restoring them manually (strip, prepare, chrome paint etc) I wanted to know if I should or if new parts quality was good (chrome won't come off easily etc).




Second my A/C vents are shot with pieces missing, broken or installed backwards (it appears). Can I send these somewhere to get restored or am I stuck buying the cheap new plastic pieces? I can't find any OE parts or even get anyone to respond when they say they have them...



These vents, as I understand should have been chromed all over on the outside so I don't think they are original either.

If buying new is the best option and you have a place other than Performance Years or Ames Performance let me know or if those are the best places.

If restoring, having chrome redone, is best please let me know where you would have them done.

Thanks in advance Gents, 

Dan

PS. I'm asking because I plan to pull this dash once and only once!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Dan, I can sympathize with you on the vents. Mine hadn't been repainted but the silver was worn and looked terrible. I installed '70 vents that do not have the silver around the outside. Incorrect but they look so much nicer. I have my originals for the next guy to worry about.....


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Yea, I thought of that too... Probably the way I will go. thx ALKYGTO



ALKYGTO said:


> Dan, I can sympathize with you on the vents. Mine hadn't been repainted but the silver was worn and looked terrible. I installed '70 vents that do not have the silver around the outside. Incorrect but they look so much nicer. I have my originals for the next guy to worry about.....


----------

